# Rio de Janeiro



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)

Amazing Pictures made by the City Hall of Rio de Janeiro - Brazil.

Enjoy :cheers:




















































































































































































































































































































































































































That´s all. For now.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Just stunning! Are these your own images?


----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> Just stunning! Are these your own images?



No, it´s from an account at Flickr made by the city hall of Rio.


----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## guigotz (Aug 10, 2007)

this is Rio 2016 :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing pictures indeed, beautiful Rio de Janeiro...:cheers2:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice city.
BTW, what's the beach's name on your first picture?
Is it Copacabana or Ipanema or something else?


----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)

DWest said:


> nice city.
> BTW, what's the beach's name on your first picture?
> Is it Copacabana or Ipanema or something else?



The first picture is Copacabana.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

:cool..:Rio is always great too see.........let's Samba..:dance2::dance2:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great photo collection.
and wow,the pride celebration is unbelievable.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Rio :cheers:


----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

it's always my dream to visit this city like for a week and I would like to ask you guys a modest but nice place to stay which is clean, safe and close to the beach and restaurants. I would liked to think I'm a shoe-string budget. thanks any help.


----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)

alexander2000 said:


> it's always my dream to visit this city like for a week and I would like to ask you guys a modest but nice place to stay which is clean, safe and close to the beach and restaurants. I would liked to think I'm a shoe-string budget. thanks any help.


Brazil itself is an expensive place. Several neighborhoods close to the beaches are clean and safe(for brazilian standards), for ex: Leblon, Ipanema and Copacabana.

But you can stay in other places and take the subway to go to the beach, like Flamengo, Catete and Botafogo. These places are less expensive but still clean, safe and close to restaurants.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

More great pictures. 

The third photo in this set is of a figure made by *Anthony Gormley* - it has been taken from an installation on* Crosby Beach in Liverpool, Englan**d *- called* 'Another **Place' *( see my Liverpool thread).
There were originally 100 figures just like this - but some had to be removed in order for the city council to gain permanent planning permission for the installation. The 'spares' have since turned up at various locations around the world including London, Oxford, and now Rio!


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Excellent views from the top spots of this great city!
BUT, I've seen on Google StreetView a lot of Rio and I've noticed that as you move further the beach, the poverty and the dirt take place, it's a pity that Brasil has so many poor people living in cramped neighborhoods.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great picture, beautiful city!


----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)

*Complexo do Alemão*
These next photos are all of my own  :
































*UPP* means Police Pacification Unit


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Mannesmann said:


> Excellent views from the top spots of this great city!
> BUT, I've seen on Google StreetView a lot of Rio and I've noticed that as you move further the beach, the poverty and the dirt take place, it's a pity that Brasil has so many poor people living in cramped neighborhoods.


Yes, you do get the "favellas" close to more affluent areas and that makes the city a bit intimidating for visitors, especally if you are from Europe and not used to that. There are areas away from the beaches that are good. The location of the city is probably it's greatest asset and is almost certainly the finest in the world - Rio is well worth visiting and there is a lot of infrastructure improvements going on in preparation for the Olympics and World Cup so that's really good news for the city.


----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

lovely Rio! I'm saving to visit this city.


----------



## YagoHoffman (Mar 19, 2010)

My city I love you... Nice pics.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

lovely city and gorgeous people.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

cool place to spend a vacation.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Amazing thread. Well done ! 


Rio will stay forever in my heart !


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Very beautiful selection!!:cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive photos from Rio de Janeiro...:cheers:


----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

This is one of the best photothreads on this forum for me. Great pics :banana:


----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## aleochi (Jun 16, 2008)

Great job snicket!


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow, fabulous photos.


----------



## Danfla (Jul 3, 2010)

pode passar o link do perfil do flickr com as fotos?


----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)

Danfla said:


> pode passar o link do perfil do flickr com as fotos?


http://www.flickr.com/photos/riotur/collections/


----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)

aleochi said:


> Great job snicket!


kay:


----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Even in rainny and foggy days, Rio de Janeiro is stunning.


----------



## Gutovsky (Aug 11, 2006)

Damn, this is a beautiful city! Woderful, actually!


----------



## Isaaac (Dec 19, 2009)

Amazing pics of Rio.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fantastic images from Rio, thanks for sharing snicket. :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

These most recent photos are how I remember Rio - cloudy, muggy and wet haha. Every time I go it rains all the time. Nevertheless, absolutely fantastic city and I love Angra dos Reis too.


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Bristol Mike said:


> These most recent photos are how I remember Rio - cloudy, muggy and wet haha. Every time I go it rains all the time. Nevertheless, absolutely fantastic city and I love Angra dos Reis too.


Contrary to popular belief, Rio de Janeiro has quite a wet climate, however if you visit in the Winter months i.e. May to August (and it's never cold) you have a much better chance of sunshine with deep blue skies, the sort of days Rio is made for! Hope for their sake it stays fine for the Olympics.


----------



## Ocidadao (Nov 25, 2012)

nice pics!
rio is amazing, but i dont agree with the fact that the "favelas" are becoming a touristic point.


----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Kleist D (Jan 19, 2012)

Zuckerhut / Pao de Acucar












http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/img0634yv.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


own pictures


----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)

^^^^

Nice!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous city. I particularly love the photographs of the stunning library, earlier on in this last set.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time browsing through this collection, and what else can I say? Sugarloaf Mountain looks truly spectacular, the Statue of Christ the Redeemer simply looks magnificent (welcoming people with open arms), the colonial (and often colorful) buildings look gorgeous that I truly want to explore them, the beaches (Copacabana, Ipanema, and the rest) are lively and pretty, and the city in itself blends the modern and the traditional so well! I mean, comparing this to the urban jungle of nearby São Paulo, this city has much more flair and character, especially during the Carnaval celebrations... The sub-tropical climate doesn't surprise me; what I'm more surprised, though, is proximity of the wonderful beaches to the city center, and that the waters are mostly clean! No wonder Rio is a perennial favorite destination for many people: it has a more relaxed, genteel feel than the hustle and bustle of São Paulo.

Truly love all the photos I've seen so far... Looking forward to even more! :hug: and :cheers:


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
In Brazilian foruns this post could create a war... :lol: 
But to balance things here... I love Rio, but I find São Paulo much better. :lol:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Tourniquet said:


> ^^
> In Brazilian foruns this post could create a war... :lol:
> But to balance things here... I love Rio, but I find São Paulo much better. :lol:


:lol: Well, I just love telling my impressions, and I have no intention whatsoever of starting any conflict. I mean, I love them both, it's just my opinion and impression.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^ I know, feel free to always say your impressions. I was just kidding with that comment. :lol:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Tourniquet said:


> ^^ I know, feel free to always say your impressions. I was just kidding with that comment. :lol:


Hehehe :hug: how many times have you been to Rio, by the way? And what's your favorite part of the city?


----------

